# My Bourkes' parakeets



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Last weekend I went to a bird show and happened to chance upon some Bourke's parakeets.

These guys have been on my bucket list for ages and I had to get them. They are extremely rare in the UAE. I have never seen Bourkes available for sale before . 
I got the Rosies a month ago which were the only ones of their kind available. I was shocked to find two more for sale (lutino !!! and normal grey) and had to get them. I never imagined finding a lutino out here.

Even though people prefer the mutations , I find the grey male stunning. The combination of blue , pink , grey and brown is exquisite. 
The poor lutino's back was completely plucked. Good news is that the feathers are already coming in . She should be back to good feather in a month.

I'm quite looking forward to improving their diet and getting them in prime condition  .









Regarding their setup , I've read that Bourkes need a lot more horizontal flying space than budgies. I thought joining these 2 cages will give them enough room to fly and stretch their wings.



Note - I have not quarantined the new birds as they have all come from the same supplier. Since I have only had them for a month , all 4 will be in quarantine together away from the rest of my flock.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh i do love bourkes  i have 5 

Might be an idea to just treat for mites and get some blood work to rule out any underlying illnesses.

As for flying they need a lot of space both height and horizontal as they 'flutter' about more than fly directly.

I keep mine in 6 by 3 by 6 foot aviaries.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Oh i do love bourkes  i have 5
> 
> Might be an idea to just treat for mites and get some blood work to rule out any underlying illnesses.
> 
> ...


They are just so mellow. I think I am beginning to fall in love with them. They don't even try to bite no matter how much you grab them .

I treat all my new arrivals for mites. They are due to go the vets over the following week. I just had a clutch of budgie babies and wouldn't want to risk it  .

Do you house yours with other birds ?
I don't see these guys getting along too well with budgies . Would they get along with linnies or maybe red rumps (in a non-breeding environment) ? 
I'm currently in the process of working on an exclusive grass parakeet aviary . I'm trying to find some scarlet chesteds around here but don't see that happening any time soon .


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

those are just so beautiful.I love the bourkes parakeet .the unique and somewhat rare from where I live.haven't seen any ever in any store or from breeders here yet.wished they would have some for sell.thanks so much for the photos and congratulations.blessings


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Your Bourkes are gorgeous!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations very beautiful addition and nice setup


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have kept them with the budgies in the aviary and currently have 2 with the budgies. The other 3 are in the finch aviary.

Some will be fine with budgies others wont.

The two with the budgies are mellow but if put with the others my rosa male attacks my fallow male.

The 3 with the finches are fine with the finches but the rosa hen will have a go if a budgie gets too close.

Ideally id have separate aviaries for mine but how they are at current works until i can get bigger aviaries.

It does depend on the birds tbh.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely stunning, Vinay, congratulations! 

Gorgeous Bourkes, look forward to seeing more


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful birds! I especially love the lutino.  congratulations! My mom has a rosy mutation Bourke's. He's best friends with a Princess of Wales parakeet (also an Aussie grass keet but different genus). They live in separate cages, but when they have out of cage playtime, the two are inseparable.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Birds on a bucket list, I have got to put on of those together! The Bourkes would definitely be on that list. You new pair are simply stunning! I love the lutino one, omg! *


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

shanebudgie said:


> those are just so beautiful.I love the bourkes parakeet .the unique and somewhat rare from where I live.haven't seen any ever in any store or from breeders here yet.wished they would have some for sell.thanks so much for the photos and congratulations.blessings


You're welcome ! 
You never know , you might find some around as well 



Pegg said:


> Your Bourkes are gorgeous!


Thank you !



chirper said:


> Congratulations very beautiful addition and nice setup


Thank you 



StarlingWings said:


> They are absolutely stunning, Vinay, congratulations!
> 
> Gorgeous Bourkes, look forward to seeing more


Haha , I'm hoping for more as well.  
Hoping to breed a Rubino (opaline-ino) bourke one day 



RavensGryf said:


> Beautiful birds! I especially love the lutino.  congratulations! My mom has a rosy mutation Bourke's. He's best friends with a Princess of Wales parakeet (also an Aussie grass keet but different genus). They live in separate cages, but when they have out of cage playtime, the two are inseparable.


That's great . Never heard of Princess of Wales parakeets until now . They are beautiful birds !



jean20057 said:


> *Birds on a bucket list, I have got to put on of those together! The Bourkes would definitely be on that list. You new pair are simply stunning! I love the lutino one, omg! *


She looks like a piece of candy ! :laughing2:


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

CaptainHowdy said:


> I have kept them with the budgies in the aviary and currently have 2 with the budgies. The other 3 are in the finch aviary.
> 
> Some will be fine with budgies others wont.
> 
> ...


So they get along well with finches ? 
I thinking of getting a few Gouldian males if I ever manage to complete the aviary .


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

vinay said:


> So they get along well with finches ?
> I thinking of getting a few Gouldian males if I ever manage to complete the aviary .


Mine are in with zebra finches and bengalese finches. They dont tend to bother each other. You just have to be mindful that bourkes can be a bit stupid where their size is concerned and will try to nest in a finch box. At current i have canary nest pans hung up around the aviary for the finches to build nests in and the hen bourkes do like to try and squeeze into the nests lol.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Mine are in with zebra finches and bengalese finches. They dont tend to bother each other. You just have to be mindful that bourkes can be a bit stupid where their size is concerned and will try to nest in a finch box. At current i have canary nest pans hung up around the aviary for the finches to build nests in and the hen bourkes do like to try and squeeze into the nests lol.


I don't think I will house them with finches but breeding them in a colony situation is fine ? 
This is interesting...


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

vinay said:


> I don't think I will house them with finches but breeding them in a colony situation is fine ?
> This is interesting...


I only had 2 hens and i cage breed all my parakeet species.

They do try and nest but i always discouraged it in the aviary. I only have 1 hen now so i leave the boxes up.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

CaptainHowdy said:


> I only had 2 hens and i cage breed all my parakeet species.
> 
> They do try and nest but i always discouraged it in the aviary. I only have 1 hen now so i leave the boxes up.


Thank you so much for the inputs 

I guess I will find out more through my own experience with them .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Amelia, colony breeding is not a recommended situation for either Bourkes or Finches, but having them in a mixed aviary can work, as long as pairs are separated for breeding. 

Do they have any names yet?


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

They are beautiful. Congratulations on your new arrivals.


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> I agree with Amelia, colony breeding is not a recommended situation for either Bourkes or Finches, but having them in a mixed aviary can work, as long as pairs are separated for breeding.
> 
> Do they have any names yet?


I'm not a fan of colony breeding either ways so it doesn't really matter that much to me.

Yes , I finally came up with names 

Rosa male : Bubblegum 
Normal male : Rainbow

Rosa female : Camellia
Lutino Femae : Candy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your Bourke parakeets are beautiful.
I'm glad to hear you are quarantining the four of them away from the rest of your flock.

I would not recommend colony breeding the Bourkes.
In my opinion, it would be best for you to set the pairs up in individual breeding cages the same way one does with budgies.

Thanks for sharing their pictures with us. *


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

I do wish I had not seen these beautiful birds......so so stunning....I want now!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love their names!  How cute


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your Bourke parakeets are beautiful.
> I'm glad to hear you are quarantining the four of them away from the rest of your flock.
> 
> I would not recommend colony breeding the Bourkes.
> ...


You're welcome !

Breeding is far from thought right now . I have at least 6 months more to plan.
And yes I agree individual cages are better especially since I want to breed for certain colours . 



KathyP said:


> I do wish I had not seen these beautiful birds......so so stunning....I want now!!!


Haha I was saying the same thing a year ago and here I am now :001_rolleyes: .


----------

